# 80 yards, HOW DO YOU SEE?



## thecoolporygon (Nov 8, 2015)

Like the title, at 80 yards plus, how do you even see where to aim? I find that so perplexing as I can barely see at 80 yards let alone aim.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

6x lens in the scope.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't use a lens or anything and have no difficulty seeing at all. I usually shoot out to 120 at the range and would be comfortable even further. I think some people just see better than others. I don't wear glasses and if it's an animal target or a regular round you know where center and vitals are.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what to say. I shoot it with pins and no lens with no problems. You have a huge circle, you hold in the middle of it and trust your shot.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

I shoot barebow and wear glasses, and can see that big circle (well the dot and the top half of the circle) sitting just on top of the shelf at 80y.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

To clarify what Doug said, just aim at the middle of whatever you CAN see.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I shoot a 5 spot style target at 100 yards...no problem seeing the middle target and aiming at it. The pin covers most of the white part of the target...but you just let the pin hover, and make a good shot.


----------



## thecoolporygon (Nov 8, 2015)

So I'm just guessing it's a lot of practice and trial and error. I tried shooting 80 m once and I think I spent 20 minutes searching for the arrows I shot.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You work your way up to it. I mastered each distance in 10 yard increments up to it first. However, that really only took a week. For me, since I shoot BHFS, set the top of my bubble at 80 yards and then sight my way in back to 20 yards with a 60,50,40,30 and 20 yd pin. I was working on a better system of odd yardage pins when I hung up my field bow in 2007. I'm back now and will work on a better method this winter. 

The other thing that really helps is getting your peep height set perfect for 50 yards. This allows you to adjust your head easier for all yardages.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm almost 75, shoot a 5 pin fixed sight in bowhunter class & see it ok..


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

mt_elkhunter said:


> I think some people just see better than others.


Pretty much this. I have better eyes then any one I know or I think known. As a golfer, as long as the back drop wasn't too bright (well tree'd behind or darker grey sky was super easy), I could track a ball off the tee 500+ yards away with people behind us or in front. While driving, my wife (wears glasses) can't even clearly read road signs unless they are like 150m or closer to her. I have better eyes, she's smarter, even trade I think...


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i dont shoot 80 much any more my eye sight is not as good. if remeber is 20 yard 3" and 80 yard is 9" they look the same. so you aim for the center and you groups will be bigger. so if you 20 group is a 2" and your 80 yard group may be 5" that not bad. my focuse was always keep my arrows in a paper plate the tighter it in there the better i like it.


----------



## deplon8 (Mar 8, 2017)

My sight pins are .010" on my seven pin spot hogg, and a #6 verifier. My pins are 25-85 have no problem seeing the target. This is my hunting set up. On my target bow 4x scope and a classifier with a hoop on my lens.


----------



## deplon8 (Mar 8, 2017)

Plus when you shoot a 101 yards in. Redding it nice to see the dot on Big Foot.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

72 & use 6X & clarifier & can see perfectly. Was shooting at 100 yd. yesterday for a Redding round.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

if you're practicing 100 yds....you are going to hit a little low....bigfoot is 102 shooting down hill a little


----------

